# Problem mit Bildschirmauflösung (Ubuntu 9.10 / Nvidia 6100)



## Jy-Falc00n (1. Januar 2010)

*Problem mit Bildschirmauflösung (Ubuntu 9.10 / Nvidia 6100)*

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei folgendem Problem helfen :

Ich habe greade einen PC frisch mit Ubuntu 9.10 aufgestzt, alles ohne Probleme. Nun habe ich denn Nvidia Treiber installiert,nach dem Neustart jedoch sagt der Bildschrim immer "Out of Range". Meine Vermutung ist das der Nvidia Treiber die vom Bildschirm (auch unter Windows!) gemeldete native Auflösung von 1024x1024 gewählt hat, ob diese eigendlich 1024x786 ist. Laut den Google Ergebnisen soll ich einen Eintrag in der xorg.conf ändern. Jedoch finde ich den Eintrag nicht, die Datei selber hat kaum einträge. Vermutlich übernimmt der Nvidia Treiber das DisplayManagement, allerdings weiss ich nicht wo der Treiber seine Config hat.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Jy-Falc00n

P.S.: Frohes neues!


----------



## dot (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Bildschirmauflösung (Ubuntu 9.10 / Nvidia 6100)*

/etc/X11/xorg.conf?

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
    Monitor        "CM752ET"
    DefaultDepth    16
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth        16
        Modes      "1024x768_75.00" <--- So in etwa
    EndSubSection
EndSection


----------



## cookiebrandt (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Bildschirmauflösung (Ubuntu 9.10 / Nvidia 6100)*

Soweit ich weiß, steht das 75.00 nicht dort, sondern nur die Auflösung(en), also "1280x1024" "1024x768" etc etc.

Einfach das, was nicht passt, entfernen.

MfG

PS: Hat nVidia ein Konsolenprogramm für die Einstellungen?


----------

